# 'craig' For The Win...raging White Man Gets Knocked Out — Twice — After Attacking Black Father



## Kiowa (Jul 31, 2019)

An Oklahoma City man was knocked out twice and then arrested after harassing and attacking a black father at an apartment complex swimming pool.

Joshua Valentine was accused by witnesses and police of verbally and physically attacking the black man July 20 at the pool as he played with his children, reported KWTV-TV.

The 28-year-old Valentine allegedly punched the other man, who fought back and knocked out his assailant.


Valentine awoke a few minutes later and left the pool area, police said, but returned with a baseball bat.

Witnesses said he swung the bat at the black man, *who fended him off with a chair and then punched him several times — knocking Valentine out a second tim*e.

Police arrested Valentine, who was charged with malicious harassment based on race, and he spent six days in the the Oklahoma County Jail before he was released on bond

https://www.news9.com/story/4085672...f-racial-attack-at-okc-apartment-complex-pool


----------



## Theresamonet (Aug 1, 2019)

Aww... I was hoping there would be video.


----------



## dancinstallion (Aug 1, 2019)

I would feel unsafe since this offender came back with a bat. I would have to shoot him next time and claim stand my ground especially if they live in the same apartment complex.


----------



## BackToMyRoots (Aug 2, 2019)

Theresamonet said:


> Aww... I was hoping there would be video.



Me, too. So disappointed.


----------



## weaveadiva (Aug 2, 2019)

.




.


----------



## msbettyboop (Aug 2, 2019)

So, I came here for a video......


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 2, 2019)

Im not ashamed to  say, I came looking for a video... I know someone has it


----------



## prettyinpurple (Aug 2, 2019)

Theresamonet said:


> Aww... I was hoping there would be video.


Me too .

I had to hold back a laugh when I read that he knocked the idiot out a _second_ time.


----------



## GinnyP (Aug 3, 2019)

Theresamonet said:


> Aww... I was hoping there would be video.


Me too!


----------



## Kalani (Aug 4, 2019)

shawnyblazes said:


> Im not ashamed to  say, I came looking for a video... *I know someone has it*



Right! You know someone had their phone out filming while this went down.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Aug 4, 2019)

dancinstallion said:


> I would feel unsafe since this offender came back with a bat. I would have to shoot him next time and claim stand my ground especially if they live in the same apartment complex.


Stand Your Ground only applies if the “perpetrator” is a person of color.  Dude would have been in cuffs if he had shot him. They would have found all kinds of reasons to charge him with something.


----------

